

Using shapeless's Sized type to eliminate real world off by one errors in Scala - milessabin
https://speakerdeck.com/d6y/let-the-type-system-do-it-for-you

======
lmm
I love this kind of thing - but I found that the compile times for types that
require resolving more than about 6 levels of recursive implicits (i.e.
lengths bigger than 6, if I'm reading the Nat source correctly) were just too
long to be tolerable to the rest of the company. Is there any hope for
improvements to the scala compiler or similar that will speed this up?

~~~
milessabin
The compile times for things of similar complexity to the running example in
this presentation are pretty much negligible. If you haven't given it a try
recently you really should.

